# What works do you have the most recordings of?



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Went through my collection tonight. Counting physical CDs only, not downloads:

Brahms, Violin concerto - 99
Beethoven, Symphony No. 9 - 52
Beethoven, Symphony No. 3 - 32
Brahms, Symphony No. 1 - 30
Beethoven, Symphony No. 7 - 29
Brahms, Symphony No. 3 - 28
Beethoven, Symphony No. 5 - 27
Beethoven, Violin concerto - 27
Brahms, Symphony No. 2 - 25
Brahms, Symphony No. 4 - 25
Beethoven, Symphony No. 8 - 20
Beethoven, Symphony No. 6 - 19
Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 5 - 18
Brahms, Requiem - 17
Mahler, Symphony No. 1 - 17
Mozart, Requiem - 17
Verdi, Requiem - 17
Beethoven, Symphony No. 1 - 16
Brahms, Piano concerto No. 2 - 16
Mahler, Symphony No. 9 - 16
Mendelssohn, Violin concerto - 16
Beethoven, Symphony No. 4 - 15
Beethoven, Symphony No. 2 - 14
Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 4 - 14
Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6 - 14
Wagner, Tristan und Isolde - 14
Brahms, Piano concerto No. 1 - 13
Mahler, Symphony No. 2 - 13
Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde - 13
Tchaikovsky, Violin concerto - 13
Mahler, Symphony No. 5 - 12
Mahler, Symphony No. 8 - 12
Mozart, Don Giovanni - 12
Mahler, Symphony No. 4 - 11
Stravinsky, Rite of spring - 11
Tchaikovsky, Piano concerto No. 1 - 11
Bach, St Matthew Passion - 10
Beethoven, Piano concerto No. 3 - 10
Mahler, Symphony No. 6 - 10
Mahler, Symphony No. 7 - 10


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just use Apple Music these days.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I have 11 Beethoven cycles and 3.5 Brahms cycles. After that I've got doubles of a few things such as Sibelius, Schumann, and Schubert symphonic cycles.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some are
- Stravinsky Sacre (30)
- Beethoven, Sonata 23 (30)
- Beethoven Concerto 5 (29)
- Mozart Concerto 20 (28)
- Beethoven Concerto 4 (27)
- Beethoven, Symphony 7 (26)
- Beethoven Sonata 14 (26)
- Beethoven Sonata 29 (25)
- Schumann Piano Concerto (25)
- Tchaikovsky Concerto 1 (25)
- Beethoven Symphony 9 (23)
- Mozart Concerto 23 (21)
- Beethoven Symphony 5 (21)
- Liszt Sonata (20)
- Ravel Concerto in G (20)
- Ravel Bolero (18)
- Dvorak Symphony 9 (18)
- Mozart Concerto 24 (18)
- Mahler Das Lied von der Erde (17)
- Bruckner Symphony 8 (16)
- Bruckner Symphony 4 (16)
- Ravel La Valse (16)
- Schubert Sonata 21 (16)
- Debussy Prelude a l' Apres Midi (15)

I've invested in a lot of cheap LP recordings during the years. A few of them have been bought because of interesting cover design, but that's just a few.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Interesting, I am a big CM fan, but I obviously collect very different from you guys.

My 4+ multiples are limited to the ones below 
Mahler cycles (6) and additional Mahler 2 (4), Mahler 3 (5)
Bach's Mattheus (4)
Bruckner 4,5,7,8,9 (4)

There will be some piano pieces to add, but I can't count them easily from the recital recordings.

For about mostly anything else, I will have 1 recording upto 3 tops. 

I am curious how you deal with so many recordings of one piece. Do you end up with a gold medal award which takes it all and just compare each new one to that? Or are you listening at random (or even blind) to keep a contest going. Are you still buying new recordings of your favorite pieces and, if so, what are the criteria, reviews, awards or your own curiosity?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Went through my collection tonight. Counting physical CDs only, not downloads:
> 
> Brahms, Violin concerto - 99
> Beethoven, Symphony No. 9 - 52
> ...


If you picked blind do you think you would recognise the performance of your pick? I do wonder if it is possible to keep 99 performances of the Brahms Violin Concerto in your head.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

NLAdriaan said:


> I am curious how you deal with so many recordings of one piece. Do you end up with a gold medal award which takes it all and just compare each new one to that? Or are you listening at random (or even blind) to keep a contest going. Are you still buying new recordings of your favorite pieces and, if so, what are the criteria, reviews, awards or your own curiosity?


I'm not as extreme as some but do have quite a few (15+) recordings of some works that seem to respond well to a wide variety of treatments (some works do and some don't). For me at least it is not about "the best" and new pretenders to the throne. That approach would be very alien to me. For example, I have 29 Eroicas. Many of them are very different to many others. I don't have a preferred approach to the work but at least half of my Eroicas are performances I value very highly. Sometimes I don't know which one to listen to even though I know I want to hear the Eroica. This happened to me two days ago. I tried Bernstein's NYPO recording (a recording I do like) but after a few bars decided it was boring me (on that day) so I turned to Celibidache with the Munich Phil (a recording I have often not enjoyed) and found myself riveted! What an amazing account, I thought. Another day I might have preferred van Immerseel or Vanska or Harnoncourt or Cluytens or ....

One thing that interests me is that you frequently recommend a recording as something like "the best" for its work. To do that you must have heard quite a number of alternatives. Even if you didn't buy them all you must have heard them. So listening by streaming (I'm assuming that's what you do) is the equivalent of owning.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Enthusiast said:


> One thing that interests me is that you frequently recommend a recording as something like "the best" for its work. To do that you must have heard quite a number of alternatives. Even if you didn't buy them all you must have heard them. So listening by streaming (I'm assuming that's what you do) is the equivalent of owning.


If I have a preferred recording of any given piece, to which I connect, I won't necessarily look further and listen to all other recordings, unless there is a real uproar in reviews or on a forum like TC. I also have favourite performers for certain music or certain composers and I do have certain performers I don't prefer on certain music. If there are heavy discussions about some recording, I will listen to it on streaming services or buy it. From a piece I know really well, it is quite easy to find out if another recordings or live performance sweeps me off my feet or leaves me cold. I won't listen to the entire piece if nothing interesting happens.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Is this about music listening or buying addiction? I'll admit to owning seven recordings of Mahler 9. I have fewer recordings of every other work.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Is this about music listening or buying addiction? I'll admit to owning seven recordings of Mahler 9. I have fewer recordings of every other work.


Of course it's also an addiction, besides having the freedom to choose and investigate different approaches to works (& cover designers in my case; parts of my collection were used for a museum exhibition years ago; I might-might try to write a book on the subject some time).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The most I have in terms of multiple recordings is Mahler's symphonies - eight of each, if memory serves. Apart from the works of Mahler and the symphonies of Bruckner, Beethoven, Schubert and Shostakovich I've never followed the multiple recording route. The closest I've come otherwise is buying Bach keyboard works such as _The Art of Fugue_ and the '_48_' but that's for different instrumental options, not different recordings on the same instrument.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Bach's Cello Suites, Bartok's SQ, and Stravinsky's Rite.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Bruckner's Eighth Symphony (at least nine different albums)
Glazunov's Sixth Symphony
Tchaikovsky's Manfred


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

NLAdriaan said:


> I am curious how you deal with so many recordings of one piece. Do you end up with a gold medal award which takes it all and just compare each new one to that? Or are you listening at random (or even blind) to keep a contest going. Are you still buying new recordings of your favorite pieces and, if so, what are the criteria, reviews, awards or your own curiosity?


Personally, I do the "gold medal" treatment. I have one preferred Beethoven cycle, one preferred Brahms cycle, Sibelius cycle, Brandenburg set, etc. And so those are the ones I listen to the most.

I buy a different version of something when I read something that convinces me that it will be an interesting, high quality variation (like, say, Gardiner's Beethoven). Beethoven's symphonies are the ones I've purchased the most, because I find the works endlessly interesting, and multiple approaches convincing.

I can also be convinced to part with my money if a recording is reputed to be of extremely high audio quality (like the Rattle/BPO Sibelius cycle I am listening to presently).

My buying has slowed considerably after about a year of many purchases. I've rounded out a pretty good repertoire.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Is this about music listening or buying addiction?


Music listening addiction


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Not sure exactly how many recordings I have, but I have at least 100 different recordings of Winterreise (commercial and broadcast), and over 50 of the Bach Cello Suites.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

I have about 40 recordings of Bach's "Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin" and ca. 40 complete recordings of Beethoven's symphonies (most of those are box-sets). Also probably 40 recordings of Beethoven's piano concertos. (I am counting both cds and dvds here). 

I'm trying not to buy more and just listen on Spotify - but yes, it is a buying addiction for me - not just a listening addiction.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Ras said:


> I have about 40 recordings of Bach's "Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin" and ca. 40 complete recordings of Beethoven's symphonies (most of those are box-sets). Also probably 40 recordings of Beethoven's piano concertos. (I am counting both cds and dvds here).
> 
> *I'm trying not to buy more and just listen on Spotify* - but yes, it is a buying addiction for me - not just a listening addiction.


Yes I have been given a Bluetooth device whereby I can listen to Spotify through my hi-fi. Trying that out.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Interesting. I'm not one for collecting multiple versions of the same work, but my ranking would be: 1. Beethoven string quartets 2. Bach solo violin sonatas and partitas and cello suites; 3. Beethoven symphonies; 4. Beethoven and Brahms violin concertos; 5. Stravinsky's The Rite of Spring; 6 Bach Brandenburg concertos; 7. Beethoven piano sonatas. 8. Mozart piano concertos 9. Beethoven piano concertos; 10. Sibelius violin concerto.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I actually try not to buy several recordings of one piece but really like to have spotify. I think I have more than 4 sonata & partitas by Bach though, on violin, guitar & lute. Also 4 of Beethovens 3rd symphony. 4 is a lot, right?


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

around 50 Rings, 40 Parsifals, 35 Tristans, 30 Meistersingers. 

I don't think I have many more than 25 of anything else--just taking a quick glance through, around 25 Hammerklaviers and 9th symphonies, Don Carlos, Otellos, the other Wagner operas. Lots and lots of rep with around 20 recordings.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

The point of this exercise, which I think most people get, is not about accumulation for its own sake. The point is which works interest you the most to the point of having acquired multiple versions. Of course it’s not entirely scientific. Tosca is one of my favorite operas, but I have only one version and cannot fathom a need to ever get a different one. For the most part, however, my tastes are fairly well reflected in the number of versions I have of a particular work.

I will say the Brahms Violin Concerto is an outlier in that I specifically set out to accumulate every available version (either on CD or download) in order to do a comparison. I have 163 versions on my phone right now. If not for this specific endeavor I would probably still own around 40-50 just for enjoyment since it is my favorite work and there is such a variety of great interpretations.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

DavidA said:


> Yes I have been given a Bluetooth device whereby I can listen to Spotify through my hi-fi. Trying that out.


I hooked one of those gizmos (gizmoes?) to my ancient receiver a few years ago, and it works remarkably well. Great for streaming YouTube, Spotify, and virtually anything else. And the cost was trivial.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Ras said:


> I'm trying not to buy more and just listen on Spotify - but yes, it is a buying addiction for me - not just a listening addiction.


I know what you mean. When I hear something on Spotify that I really like, I'm always tempted to go to Amazon and buy a copy. And sometimes I do, because I always fear that Spotify will disappear, or that the recording will be deleted from the service.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> The point of this exercise, which I think most people get, is not about accumulation for its own sake. The point is which works interest you the most to the point of having acquired multiple versions. Of course it's not entirely scientific. Tosca is one of my favorite operas, but I have only one version and cannot fathom a need to ever get a different one. For the most part, however, my tastes are fairly well reflected in the number of versions I have of a particular work.
> 
> I will say the Brahms Violin Concerto is an outlier in that I specifically set out to accumulate every available version (either on CD or download) in order to do a comparison. I have 163 versions on my phone right now. If not for this specific endeavor I would probably still own around 40-50 just for enjoyment since it is my favorite work and there is such a variety of great interpretations.


Do you have all these CDs on a shelf in your domicile? If so, please share pictures


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

I feel better after reading this thread. Yesterday my latest purchase arrived in the mail--vol 17 of the Greatest Conductors of the 20th Century series, featuring Albert Coates. When I logged it in I noticed that this gave me 14 different versions of Tod und Verklarung, a piece I'm not particularly fond of. I started to wonder about my obsession, but now I feel better. Thank you all.

All joking aside, I prefer width rather than depth in my collection, but random couplings and inexpensive bundles, different formats, different performers and differences in sound quality somehow add up to more versions of a Strauss tone poem than I ever planned to own.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm on 52 complete sets of the Beethoven Symphonies, my worst addiction.

Something like 20 complete Mahlers, similar with Sibelius, close with Brahms, Bruckner, Bartok's Quartets, Beethoven Quartets

I think my worst on a single work away from the above is either Bartók Concerto for Orchestra or Music for Strings, both at a couple of dozen.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I refuse to answer. Instead, I'll post on the "Guilty" thread over at Area 51.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Who cares what other people may have or not have.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Holy smoke. I didn't even think there _were_ 50 Ring cycles.
I never intended to acquire duplicates. That I have them now is just a function of the cheapness of CDs these days and the propensity of record companies to release dirt-cheap compendiums of the back catalogue. So I think the Beethoven violin concerto wins with 9 recordings on my shelf, yet I doubt I prefer any of the last 8 to the original (Perlman/Giulini) I bought 30 years ago.
There are some other dupes too, in the mainstream repertoire; the oddest one might be five different recordings of the Brahms VC all played by David Oistrakh, perhaps followed by three _copies_ of the Brahms double he did with Richter, Rostropovich/Karajan.
Graeme


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

I have 22 versions of Rachmaninoff's third piano concerto (Another one coming). My favourite piece of music ever.
Because I play the piano I am fascinated by all the possibility and different approaches to this work.
For music involving soloists I think it's more fun to have multiple versions as the difference in expression can be quite prominent.
Although I have multiple versions of many symphonic works too.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

rice said:


> I have 22 versions of Rachmaninoff's third piano concerto (Another one coming). My favourite piece of music ever.
> Because I play the piano I am fascinated by all the possibility and different approaches to this work.
> For music involving soloists I think it's more fun to have multiple versions as the difference in expression can be quite prominent.
> Although I have multiple versions of many symphonic works too.


Can you actually play the 3rd Rice? I can play the opening statement of the theme..


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

mikeh375 said:


> Can you actually play the 3rd Rice? I can play the opening statement of the theme..


Nope
I can play the ossia cadenza in the 1st movement though for fun.
As an amateur I'll probably never have a chance to play with an orchestra, so there's little motivation for me to learn the whole work.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Most of my recordings of Mahler and Beethoven symphonies have broken the half-century mark.

So is Le Sacre du printemps.

However, my most precious are the 18 recordings of Martinů 6! (Still one short of all the available recordings that I could identify.)



joen_cph said:


> - Stravinsky Sacre (30)
> ...
> - Ravel Concerto in G (20)
> - Ravel Bolero (18)
> ...


I also collect La Valse, Boléro and the Piano Concerto in G!  Haven't quite reached the half-century mark yet, but I'm sure I'll get there. I love Ravel's music, and I think La Valse is an absolute masterpiece. (Think it would be great to be used as a Blind Comparison also.)


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

starthrower said:


> Is this about music listening or buying addiction? I'll admit to owning seven recordings of Mahler 9. I have fewer recordings of every other work.


What are the seven? Just curious. I just heard the Mahler 9th symphony for the first time just over a week ago, and now, I somehow have four recordings :lol: Lenny Bernstein/NYPO, Karajan/Berlin, Barbirolli/Berlin, and Giulini/Chicago.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> What are the seven? Just curious. I just heard the Mahler 9th symphony for the first time just over a week ago, and now, I somehow have four recordings :lol: Lenny Bernstein/NYPO, Karajan/Berlin, Barbirolli/Berlin, and Giulini/Chicago.


Get the Klemperer


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

rice said:


> I have 22 versions of Rachmaninoff's third piano concerto (Another one coming). My favourite piece of music ever.
> Because I play the piano I am fascinated by all the possibility and different approaches to this work.
> For music involving soloists I think it's more fun to have multiple versions as the difference in expression can be quite prominent.
> Although I have multiple versions of many symphonic works too.


It's one of my favorites as well, but there are two recordings, one historic and one more "modern," that are so good I can't enjoy any other versions: Horowitz/Barbirolli and Janis/Dorati


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

flamencosketches said:


> What are the seven? Just curious. I just heard the Mahler 9th symphony for the first time just over a week ago, and now, I somehow have four recordings :lol: Lenny Bernstein/NYPO, Karajan/Berlin, Barbirolli/Berlin, and Giulini/Chicago.


You might want to check out the Horenstein with the LSO on BBC legends. Backed by an excellent Kindertotenlieder with Janet Baker. It's my favorite Mahler 9.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2019)

While the Beethoven symphonies come in 2nd place, the one single work I have the most recordings of are Bach's Goldberg Variations:
Murray Perahia (piano)
Trevor Pinnock (harpsichord)
Masaaki Suzuki (harpsichord)
Catrin Finch (harp)
Fretwork (violas)
Glenn Gould - 80's recording (piano)
Kenneth Gilbert (harpsichord)
Jean Guillou (organ)
Rosalyn Tureck (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Get the Klemperer


I plan on getting the Klemperer Mahler box on EMI at some point, but not yet. I have too much music to work through first, including (again) 4 other Mahler 9ths


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

The worst isn't to have 50 + different performances of the same work, but to have (also) the same recording from different countries. All this (I speak for my self) has nothing to do with music. It is solid buying mania.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Off the top of my head there's a few I can give rough numbers for but it's not up to date (Ive not done any counting of sets for a while). My biggest collections are of complete symphony cycles.....

Beethoven 130+ (need a recount) 
Schumann (almost every available cycle)
Otherwise I have silly numbers of Brahms, Dvorak, Schubert, Mahler, Tchaikovsky, Sibelius, Bruckner symphony cycles that I'm scared to count

After that comes.... 
Beethoven String Quartet cycles
Holst Planets
Bach Cello Suites
Brahms Hungarian Dances
Dvorak Slavonic Dances.......

I'll get back to you. I've had Parents Evening, tonight - head mashed.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

DrMike said:


> While the Beethoven symphonies come in 2nd place, the one single work I have the most recordings of are Bach's Goldberg Variations:
> Murray Perahia (piano)
> Trevor Pinnock (harpsichord)
> Masaaki Suzuki (harpsichord)
> ...


Yes, I forgot about that. I have a number of those (I can't remember how many), including the paired jazz piano and more conventional harpsichord readings of John and Mirjana Lewis. But the wildest interpretation by far of those I have is that of the Uri Caine Ensemble. Caine undeniably reflects the influence of John Cage and his ilk, and some of it seems merely bizarre and ridiculous, but some of it is surprisingly imaginative.

Pierre Hantai's first recording is my current favorite, and he makes a persuasive case for using the French double harpsichord which Bach intended rather than the modern piano. Anyway, among all those famous classical works mentioned in this thread, I'd rank the Goldberg Variations as the one with the widest variety of interpretations.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, I don't feel so bad now about my purchases after seeing this lot. 

With a few exceptions, I just have one CD of each work because when I find one I like better I replace the older one with the new choice and donate the older one.

My exceptions are Beethoven Symphonies and Mozart Operas because I like both period instrument versions and modern instrument versions.

So I have four LvB cycles: Mackerras (Royal Liverpool), Immerseel (Anima Eterna), Bernstein (NY) and Bernstein (Vienna). For Mozart's "Big 4" Operas I have the Mackerras and Gardiner versions.

Obviously I've heard a lot more than this but I tend to like finding one recording which I like the best.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

flamencosketches said:


> What are the seven? Just curious. I just heard the Mahler 9th symphony for the first time just over a week ago, and now, I somehow have four recordings :lol: Lenny Bernstein/NYPO, Karajan/Berlin, Barbirolli/Berlin, and Giulini/Chicago.


Bernstein Sony & DG
Gielen
Boulez
Tennstedt
Barbirolli
Ozawa


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I have over 100 Goldberg Variations.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> I have over 100 Goldberg Variations.


I have one and it's far from a great performance. I will rectify that eventually.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I own around 40 recordings of each of Mozart's late operas. Beyond that, the next most is probably Liszt's Piano Sonata in Bm (I haven't counted, but probably around 30 or so).


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> I have over 100 Goldberg Variations.


I thought that Bach only wrote 30...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

wkasimer said:


> I thought that Bach only wrote 30...


I think he means he has 4 or 5 versions!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Brahms symphonies 20-30
Schumann symphonies 20 or so
Beethoven string quartets about 30
Beethoven piano sonatas about 20


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

I have two Chadwick no. 2 and two DSCH no. 10. I haven’t yet gotten to the point of having multiples of anyone. And like I am sure everyone does I try to make the number one pick my favorite after some deliberation.


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

And in full disclosure Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no 2 two also : )


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Granger _Lincolnshire Posey_, 12 (Every major recording and a few secondary ones) CD's and one DVD of Fennell conducting the United States Navy Band.

Hindemith _Symphony in Bb_ 6 CD's and 2LP's.

Holst: _Suites for Military Band_ 17 CD's

Holst: _Hammersmith Prelude & Scherzo_ 9CD's

Persichetti: _Symphony for Band_ 7 CD's

Barber: Adagio for Strings 11CD's

Barber: _Violin Concerto_ 8CD's


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I once kept 5-10 versions of anything I liked don't keep a large library any longer, don't duplicate much, and I don't listen to or buy much top 200 repertory. My multiples are few:

Offenbach's "Military" Cello Concerto 4 recordings
Liszt's Les Preludes 4 recordings and Orpheus 3 recordings (I don't like these that much but had to buy them to get stuff I liked by Liszt)
Berg Chamber Concerto for Violin, Piano and 13 Wind Instruments 3 recordings
Sibelius Symphonies 3 & 7 3 recordings
Rossini's Messe di Gloria 3 recordings
Bach Magnificat, Brandenburg Concertos 2 each (one of the latter by Wendy once Walter Carlos on Moog synthesizer)
Beethoven Piano Sonatas Nos. 28 & 32, An die Ferne Geliebte and some other songs 2 recordings each
Brahms Symphony 4 a pair of recordings
Bruckner Symphony 5 a pair of recordings
Debussy La Mer, Jeux, Nocturnes, L'Apres-midi d'un faune 2 each
Elgar Symphony 2 a pair of recordings
Haydn Symphonies 39, 41, 52 and 70 two recordings each, one of the latter a harmonie rendition
Hummel Partita in E two recordings
Ibert Escales two recordings
Liszt's Hunnerschlacht, Hungaria and Mazeppa 2 recordings each
Mendelssohn Symphones 2 & 5 and Concerto in D for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra a pair each
Respighi Roman Trilogy 2 recordings each piece
Shostakovich Symphonies 5-8 and 10 two recordings each
Sibelius Symphony 6, Lemminkainen Suite 2 recordings each
Ethyl Smyth Concerto for Violin, Horn and Orchestra 2 recordings
Tchaikovsky Symphonies 1, 2 and 4 two each
Viotti Concerto for Piano, Violin and String Orchestra 2 recordings
Vivaldi "Alla Rustica" concerto & Dixit Dominus 2 recordings each
Wagner Meistersinger of Nurnberg 2 highlights collections
Weber Symphony 1 a pair of recordings


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Several Beethoven and Mahler symphony cycles, several Beethoven Piano Sonata sets, several Schoenberg string quartet sets, lots of Scheherazades. Most CDs of any single composer: Schoenberg.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Bulldog* 
_I have over 100 Goldberg Variations.
_








Originally Posted by *wkasimer* 
_I thought that Bach only wrote 30..._



starthrower said:


> I think he means he has 4 or 5 versions!


I thought *wkasimer* was joking, not ignorant! That's what a nice guy I am! The other possibility is that *wkasimer* was _not _joking, and assumed that *Bulldog* was ignorant.

Apparently by his response,* star thrower* is assuming that *wkasimer* assumes that *Bulldog* is ignorant, and not joking.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

larold said:


> Offenbach's "Military" Cello Concerto 4 recordings


I didn't realize that there are four recording of this work, one of my favorites. Which recordings do you have, besides Pernoo and Harnoy?


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

millionrainbows said:


> I thought *wkasimer* was joking


You thought correctly!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

millionrainbows said:


> Originally Posted by *Bulldog*
> _I have over 100 Goldberg Variations.
> _
> 
> ...


What if they were ALL joking and they think you're right ignorant, Millionrainbows? ut:


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

millionrainbows said:


> Several Beethoven and Mahler symphony cycles, several Beethoven Piano Sonata sets, several Schoenberg string quartet sets, lots of Scheherazades. Most CDs of any single composer: Schoenberg.


I somehow forgot all about Scheherazade in my OP! I have 15 of them.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm definitely one who enjoys hearing and collecting multiple versions of my favorite works, but nothing compared to what some others have posted.

I have 12 complete cycles of Beethoven's piano sonatas, plus two more almost complete and a couple of recordings of the late sonatas.

10 sets of Beethoven's complete symphonies, plus various recordings of individual symphonies including 4 of the 9th.

Altogether 13 recordings of Mahler's 9th.

10 versions of Wagner's Ring, Tristan und Isolde and Die Meistersinger a piece.

8 recordings of a bunch of works like Stravinsky's Rite of Spring, Verdi's Requiem, Bach's Goldberg variations and Cello suites, Brahm's violin concerto, and Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> It's one of my favorites as well, but there are two recordings, one historic and one more "modern," that are so good I can't enjoy any other versions: Horowitz/Barbirolli and Janis/Dorati


Yes those are two of the best indeed.
Although I enjoy Horowitz's live with Eugene Ormandy at 1978 more, the massively superior recording quality is a big plus.
(p.s. this recording was reissued many times, but finally remastered in the boxset Horowitz at Carnegie Hall, which greatly improved the sound)
Maestro Byron Janis is one of my favourite pianists. That recording was phenomenal but I find it to be higher pitched than usual. Not sure if it was a flaw.

Ashkenazy's version with Fistoulari is excellent too.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

_Offenbach's "Military" Cello Concerto 4 recordings … I didn't realize that there are four recording of this work, one of my favorites. Which recordings do you have, besides Pernoo and Harnoy? _

*Catalin Ilea* on an out of print Olympia recording and the newest version by *Edgar Moreau* on Erato. The Moreau is quite satisfying and volatile though the discmate is an oddity.

I once owned the version by *Guido Schiefen* on CPO. It isn't the best version but the discmates are probably the best of any recording of the Military concerto.

BTW *Rafael Wallfisch* apparently performed it on DVD as well. I've not been able to locate that.


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

I have 11 different recordings of Mravinsky conducting Shostakovich's 5th :devil:
He was simply the best at that symphony.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

11 Beethoven Symphony cycles
10 Brahms Symphony cycles


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

_I have 11 different recordings of Mravinsky conducting Shostakovich's 5th. He was simply the best at that symphony._

A lot of us still think he's the model in Shostakovich interpretation. I've only known one modern interpreter that is of his ilk -- Oleg Caetani in a boxed set with an Italian orchestra. Being a set it is something of a hit and miss affair but on balance it is of Mravinsky's mindset.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I won’t bother to count them right now, but I believe I have around 10 different recordings of Furtwängler’s Beethoven 9th as well around the same number of Oistrakh’s Brahms Violin concerto. I can’t fathom that there are any others that come close to those two.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay, now we're going to make some art. We're going get 10 CD boombox players, and play 10 different versions of a work all at once.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

millionrainbows said:


> Okay, now we're going to make some art. We're going get 10 CD boombox players, and play 10 different versions of a work all at once.


I elect Bruckner's 8th. Most will be done by the 80-minute mark, just as Celibidache starts on the Scherzo. :devil:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

CnC Bartok said:


> I elect Bruckner's 8th. Most will be done by the 80-minute mark, just as Celibidache starts on the Scherzo. :devil:


There's no way he'd have got to the scherzo. The musicians would have still have been tuning up with Celi.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I've never sought out multiple versions of the same work. Though I'd rather have multiple versions of different soloists of a concerto. Here is what I have

I have five different versions of the Sibelius Violin Concerto 
Heifetz, Oistrakh, Hahn, Hadelich, Accardo

I have four different versions of the Beethoven Violin Concerto 
Francescatti, Heifetz, Isabelle Faust, Kremer 

I have two different Beethoven Symphony Cycles
HvK and Gardiner

I have two different Sibelius Symphony cycles
Davis and Berglund

I have two different versions of every Mahler Symphony 
Boulez and various conductors 

I should own another version of the Bach Solo Violin Sonatas and Partitas. I have one (Grumiaux). I have heard other versions on Spotify, YouTube, in concert and myself. But who says you "should" own more than one copy. I'm limited by physical space at home and money. I like what I have.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

There is something about greatness in music which can make it possible for different interpreters (or even the same one on different occasions) to find very different and yet very worthwhile things in the same piece. Buying multiple recordings of such works is almost like buying different works. But not all great music seems to be like this and with some it just seems to be that I find some recordings better than others. 

Also, where there is a soloist involved as well as an orchestra - and I think this is particularly true with singers - it can be very worthwhile having a good few different accounts.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree, there are some pieces where I find one recording wholly satisfactory, besides niche repertoire. For example Martinu's 6th, or most Shostakovich or Prokofiev symphonies. With the exception of a few Mozart ones and Wagner ones, I also just own operas in 1 or 2 selected recordings, simply because it's a field I dwelwe less with than instrumental music.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

This thread is like attending a self-help group. Thank you.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

I have 100 identical copies of every Dolly Parton's record. I made the covers tapestry. This way I have her ''mountains'' everywhere in my apartment. :lol:


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

geralmar said:


> This thread is like attending a self-help group. Thank you.


You are right… Many of us are completely crazy with our pathos for the music. Every FFFFFn day I's say ''enough! You don't have any more place for your records'' (I have a small, 40 qm apartment ONLY for them…) But in vain! I'm buying without end and now I don't have place also in my main apartment. If you add in this crazy equation my pianos, my HIFI systems (4 I have) etc. you can easily understand how FFFFed I'm… But I will NOT surrender! Music to the very end! :lol:


----------



## Phil in Magnolia (Oct 6, 2017)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> The point is which works interest you the most to the point of having acquired multiple versions.


I completely agree. My own acquisitions reflect that, and has led me to numerous versions of Beethoven's 9th symphony and a few other works that I like enough to accumulate multiple versions of (more than, perhaps, 5 or so?), both for enjoyment and comparison.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I've not taken stock yet, but most likely Mahler 4 and Das Lied von der Erde, each at around 50. And that for someone who normally does not go for multiple versions of the same work(s).


----------



## Phil in Magnolia (Oct 6, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> There is something about greatness in music which can make it possible for different interpreters (or even the same one on different occasions) to find very different and yet very worthwhile things in the same piece. Buying multiple recordings of such works is almost like buying different works. But not all great music seems to be like this and with some it just seems to be that I find some recordings better than others.
> 
> Also, where there is a soloist involved as well as an orchestra - and I think this is particularly true with singers - it can be very worthwhile having a good few different accounts.


Yes, I agree completely. I was recently listening to various recordings of Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 5 for just that reason, enjoying the variation in interpretations, each of which gave me a further insight and enjoyment into the music itself.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Enthusiast said:


> There is something about greatness in music which can make it possible for different interpreters (or even the same one on different occasions) to find very different and yet very worthwhile things in the same piece. Buying multiple recordings of such works is almost like buying different works. But not all great music seems to be like this and with some it just seems to be that I find some recordings better than others.
> 
> Also, where there is a soloist involved as well as an orchestra - and I think this is particularly true with singers - it can be very worthwhile having a good few different accounts.


Couldn't agree more. Though I must disclaim that I am not the kind of person who thinks that the composer's score and intentions are the final word. The interpreter is 1/3 of the whole process. (As is the listener).


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

I've in the past bought a bunch of recordings of a particular piece that I may have been taken by. I kept on collecting more and more because I liked it so much until I reached overload and realised there is nothing more to be said.
Going through my collection, a lot of it was just a one off. In the end I kept a handful of what I loved and discarded the rest.
It can become obsessive but ultimately pointless, although you won't realise that until the very end.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

About 40 Bruckner Eights


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Tchaikovsky's 2nd, and Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

progmatist said:


> Tchaikovsky's 2nd, and Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition.


The neat thing for collectors about _Pictures at an Exhibition_ is that there are multiple versions of multiple versions (including the original piano score and then the various composers' arrangements). One can find it an endless proposition, collecting these. Still, until you have the arrangement for kazoo quartet, you don't have 'em all!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm at 30 different versions for Pictures at an exhibition (not counting duplicate versions of the original piano version or the Ravel orchestration).


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Probably the Goldberg Variations.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Probably some pieces that accumulate through pianist boxes, Chopin's b flat minor sonata might be a candidate. (And I have not bought more than two discs with that piece on purpose...) 
Otherwise probably a Beethoven symphony or piano sonata. I have around 20 different recordings for some of them. I have around a dozen for some Beethoven quartets, the Schubert string quintet, the Brahms' symphonies, Schubert's 8+9, Mahler 9, Bruckner 8, Diabelli and Goldberg, maybe some Mozart piano concertos. 
But I usually try to stay at a more reasonable number; my collection is too large because I have too many pieces in about 5-7 recordings, not because I have >20 of some.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Bartok String Quartets - 22 sets
DSCH String Quartets - 16 sets 
Sibelius Symphonies 1-7 circa 20 complete cycles plus plenty of individual releases


Too many others to admit to, but the main culprits are ....

Bruckner 8
Bruckner 3
Bruckner 9
Bruckner 5

Mahler 2
Mahler 3
Mahler 9
Mahler 6
Mahler 10

Only 6/7 Ring Cycles


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Wow! 90 recordings of the Beethoven _Violin Concerto_! 50 _Das Lied Von Der Erdes_! 40 Bruckner _8ths_!

Compared to most, I guess my classical collection is not as huge (though my wife told me years ago, that enough is enough). My collection is, however, prolific, with what I think is a basic representation of every great composer and then some, with a special sub-set of a varied collection of music by American composers.

I have several box sets of the complete Beethoven symphonies by Karajan, Toscanini, Szell, Hogwood, and two by Bernstein; in addition to that many singles by Furtwangler, Stokowski, Walter, Casals, Ozawa, Ormandy, Barenboim, Bohm, Menuhin, Mravinsky, and probably some others.

For the Mahler cycle: Ozawa, Maazel, Abravanel, two by Bernstein; a near-complete set by Mitropoulos, and singles by Karajan, Stokowski, Ormandy, Szell, Tennstadt, Abaddo, and maybe some others.

For the Sibelius cycle: Ashkananzy, Petri Sakari (with the Iceland Symphony Orch. on NAXOS), Rozhdestvensky, two by Berglund, one complete by Bernstein and one incomplete by Bernstein, one near complete by Ormandy, and many, many singles by Karajan, Beecham, Karjanus, Koussevitzky, and many, many more.

For Tchaikovsky: complete sets by Bernstein, Karajan, and Ormandy; with many singles for the symphonies 4, 5 and 6 including alternate versions by Bernstein, Monteux, Ozawa, Szell, Mitropoulos, and Mravinsky.

I have quite a few HIP and un-HIP recordings of Bach's _Brandenburgs_: Reinhard Goebel, Masaaki Suzuki, Yehudi Menuhin, Casals, Britten, and, of all people, Herbert Von Karajan!

I'm fascinated with the story of _Don Quixote_ by Cervantes, and I have four recordings of Richard Strauss' _Don Quixote_ by Emanuel Feuermann w/Toscanini; Frank Miller w/Ormandy; Rostropovich w/Karajan, and Yo-Yo Ma w/Sieji Ozawa. I also have two recordings of the opera _Don Quichotte_ by Jules Massenet. As for the Broadway Show, I have five recordings of highlights from _Man of La Mancha_ featuring as _Don Quixote_: Richard Kiley, Brian Stokes Mitchell, Placido Domingo, Jacques Brel (French version), as well as one on vinyl with Jim Nabors.

Richard Kiley and Brian Stokes Mitchell as _Don Quixote_:













Jaques Brel as _Don Quixote_ and Joan Diner who played _Aldonza/Dulcinea_ opposite Richard Kiley and Jacques Brel:













_Man of La Mancha_ with Jim Nabors with Marilyn Horne; album cover:








I think those recordings top it out; though I have about four or more recordings of most of the popular classical music warhorses.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I havent counted my CD collection for years, but I think I have been particularly focusing on the following pieces:
1. Beethoven: symphonies (especially #3), late piano sonatas, violin concerto, piano concerto 4-5, string quartets
2. Brahms: symphonies (esp. #4), piano concertos, violin concerto, requiem
3. Bruckner: symphonies #4,5,7,8,9
4. Mozart: symphonies 35-41, piano concertos, requiem, piano quartets, clarinet quintet, magic flute, don giovanni
5. Bach: violin concertos, goldberg, WTC
6. Sibelius violin concerto
7. Schumann piano concerto
8. Dvorak cello concerto
9. Mendelssohn: piano trios
10. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
11. Schubert symphonies 8-9
12. Holst: the planets
13. Mahler symphonies (especially 9)


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Parsifal - 58. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

I use Primephonic and Spotify nowadays , but on record or CD I have recordings of Beethoven's symphonies , Dvorak's and Shostakovich' Symphonies about 8 times and I inherited a lot of LPs which makes that I have Beethoven's Piano Concerto's no. 4 and 5 about 15 times. My grandfather loved those...


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I think it is hard not to have numerous versions of Beethoven's symphonies ... or of Mahler's. They are just such fertile ground for interpretation. And works with a soloist (concertos and much chamber music, too) also seem to require a lot of versions. Other works which I might love as much (or more) may be well covered with far fewer accounts, the best of which (I mean the ones I enjoy most) seem to cover what other good accounts have to offer.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Lost count buy must have four dozen recordings of Beethoven's Ninth. 

I have 25 recordings of Bellini's opera La Sonnambula, every commercial recording as far as I know.

I have 27 recordings of Beethoven's opera Fidelio, 34 if we also include Lenore.

I have 17 recordings of Rossini's Barber of Seville

I have 19 recordings of Wagner's Flying Dutchman

There are others, but no time to go deeper. The above are the biggies that I can recall.

This count does not include non-commercial recordings or DVDs.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Dimace said:


> I have 100 identical copies of every Dolly Parton's record. I made the covers tapestry. This way I have her ''mountains'' everywhere in my apartment. :lol:


That is slightly weird.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

As I am in the year long process of sorting through and culling bits of my collection (but it is a very slow process as I want to listen to all/most of the candidates to maybe get rid of), I made a few lists. Some examples

11x Mahler 9: Walter, Bernstein/NY, Levine (RCA/Sony + another live), Giulini/DG, Karajan (live DG), Sanderling, Klemperer, Maderna, Gielen (2x)

Beethoven symphony cycles: Bernstein, Brüggen, Cluytens, Gielen, Harnoncourt, Karajan, Leibowitz, Norrington, Scherchen, Wand (+ Toscanini \6, Weingartner \1+2). For symphonies 3,5-7,9 another 10 singles each.

I acquired most of my stuff between the late 1980s and the early 2010s when streaming/downloads were not yet an attractive option. I also found my collection already very large (around 5k discs) almost 10 years ago, so I slowed down and tried not to give in too often to the temptation of huge cheap boxes that became so frequently in the last decade. But I could not be bothered to change to streaming, so I still by CDs but far fewer and very rarely Beethoven or other music I have covered already very well.


----------

